# Laney Ironheart IRT60H/120H



## ShadyDavey

(did search, sorry if this has already been covered) 

Laney Amplification

Only noticed these recently and haven't been able to track down (m)any clips or much information as they're not in the shops as yet. Previewed earlier in the year there has been some changes from those prototypes but all of them for the better.



Clearly there's been a lot of influence from other companies in the UK (built-in attenuator, "ISF/Shape" control) but the specs look impressive and the range features a 60 watt head, 120 watt head, 60 watt combo as well as a couple of cabs.

Blurb for the 60 watt head and 2 x 12 cab:


> H 60W three channel all valve guitar head.
> 
> Laney, the quintessential UK amplification brand that helped give birth to Heavy Metal, is proud to present the all-new IRONHEART range of amplifiers. Forged deep in the Black Country, the IRONHEART IRT60H valve head continues the legacy begun decades before with Laney amps such as KLIPP and AOR.
> 
> 
> Brimming with features, amazing tone and stunning looks, the IRONHEART IRT60H is a thoroughbred metal amp on steroids.
> 
> 
> Features
> 
> Producing 60 watts RMS of all ECC83 & 6L6 valve tone the IRT120H possess masses of gain and like its metal relatives &#8211; such as the Laney KLIPP and the Laney AOR hits you hard between the eyes like a power hammer from hell!
> 
> 
> 3 Channels: - Independent level controls
> 
> The IRONHEART range all feature three channels: - Clean, Rhythm & Lead all with independent level controls. The Clean and the Rhythm channels share a 3- band EQ with pull-push shift features on each control, that gives you total control over your sound allowing you to dial in that killer tone. The Lead channel has an independent 3- band EQ with pull-push shift features on each control allowing for some radical lead tones.
> 
> 
> Pre Boost
> 
> One great feature on the IRONHEART is the Pre Boost feature. This works just like kicking in you favourite boost pedal right before your amp. It&#8217;s available where ever you are on the pre amp and can be switched in or out via the supplied footswitch.
> 
> 
> WATTS Control
> 
> A standout feature of the IRONHEART range is the WATTS control in the master section. This allows you to really screw down the output of the IRONHEART&#8217;s 2 x 6L6 output section, down to less than 1 watt! Great for getting the sound of a full -blown metal head at bedroom levels.
> 
> 
> Dynamics Control
> 
> Combine this with a Dynamics control which tightens up you low end when you&#8217;re playing a full power and you have a great metal tone at whatever level you decide to play at.
> 
> 
> Tone Control
> 
> The Tone control works really effectively and allows you to make quick adjustments to your overall sound should you for example change guitars.
> 
> Reverb Control
> 
> The IRONHEART features a custom designed and specifically tuned reverb allowing you to add just the right amount of reverb wash over your tone.
> 
> There is no doubt that IRONHEART is a serious kick-ass metal amp and much more.
> 
> 
> Just Play It!
> 
> 
> IRT212 160W IRONHEART guitar cabinet
> A kick ass metal amp deserves something special for a cabinet and that&#8217;s exactly what the IRONHEART 212 cabinet is!
> Designed to be used stand-alone or as part of a full stack setup each cabinet is loaded with 2 HH Custom designed 12&#8221; Custom drivers which hammer out a blistering 160W (8 Ohms). These straight fronted cabinets house an angled baffle to give you the best of both worlds.
> More than enough for any metal monster.
> This classic combination of Laney and HH makes all the difference when you&#8217;re talking BIG tone, great low-end response, open mids and a sweet top end.
> Like it&#8217;s bigger partner each IRT212 is manufactured out of robust hand-selected A grade ply and engineered to such a demanding standard that it will take whatever you throw at it for years to come.
> Clothed in textured black tolex, and outfitted with steel corners and top mounted castor cups each IRT212 is finished off with top mounted heavy-duty bar handles making moving this cabinet from gig to gig a breeze.



The 120 watt head has 4 6L6's instead of two and I have to say that I'm quite excited. Laney have never really enjoyed the profile or reputation of many companies and yet they have produced some absolutely outstanding amps over the years. Lack of an emulated out might not please some people but I can't see that being a "make or break" feature for most. 

Looks like the 60 watt head is going to be about £540 and the 120 should sit around the £700 mark.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Apparently I may have been selectively blind for the last few months, feel free to throw bricks at my head


----------



## Sikor

I've hard Ironheart at Musikmesse played by Mattias IA Eklundh and Chritophe Godin 

It sounded very good, I liked it a lot 

Here are 2 photos I made:


----------



## Toshiro

Been waiting for US prices for these, if the 60watter is $800 I might pick one up. I always said Laney needed a modern metal amp, and this might be it.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Nice shots Sikor - particularly good to see the back panel.

Tosh - yeah, absolutely. My first ever tube amp was a Laney and I've had a soft spot for them ever since 

http://www.nevadamusic.co.uk/guitar/amps-and-cabs/laney-ironheart-ir60h-

Looks as if the price for the 60w was correct, although I'm not sure how the transatlantic exchange rate will fluctuate over the length of the time it will no doubt take for them to hit the US.


----------



## Rook

They should have named it the Laney ENGLheart. 

Can't wait to try it, something totally fresh on the Market.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Fun111 said:


> They should have named it the Laney ENGLheart.
> 
> Can't wait to try it, something totally fresh on the Market.



Sort of ish  

AOR-style boosts with some nice dynamic control + attenuator isn't totally revolutionary etc......but hopefully there will be enough real tone at a competitive price to make it worthwhile.

Rather a Laney than a Marshall for me personally, even if the HH Drivers may be a bit wooly ^^


----------



## Dead Undead

Damn it... more amp GAS. I have to have one now.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Saw that first Musikmesse demo few months back. Definitely looking forward to this. Laney makes great amps and a 6L6 modern head would sounds really cool.


----------



## maliciousteve

How come the Ironheart is cheaper than the VH100R? Is it made in China?

May see if I can get one of these closer to christmas


----------



## Toshiro

maliciousteve said:


> How come the Ironheart is cheaper than the VH100R? Is it made in China?
> 
> May see if I can get one of these closer to christmas



Supposedly Chinese made parts built in the UK, but I don't know 100%.. 

Seems like this should be competition for the Blackstar HT100 head.

Someone needs to get one and do a demo of nothing but metal riffs with the 2 channels. Laney's demos have all been shred, which the GH/VH amps had no problem with...


----------



## Sikor

ShadyDavey said:


> Nice shots Sikor - particularly good to see the back panel.



Thanks 



> Nevada Music - Laney Ironheart IR60H Valve Head 60 Watt Guitar Amplifier
> 
> Looks as if the price for the 60w was correct, although I'm not sure how the transatlantic exchange rate will fluctuate over the length of the time it will no doubt take for them to hit the US.



Wow, this is really good price!


----------



## ShadyDavey

New demo from Laney.

Gief more Alex Hutchings and his 7 string tbh!



Edit:

Hush my mouth, Ibby 8 string makes an appearance later.


----------



## Toshiro

Okay, now I fucking want one!


----------



## Dead Undead

My GAS is off the charts.


----------



## Wookieslayer

wow that thing sounds fucking angry mean!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Alex Hutchings once again - this time in Bangkok:



Isn't helping my GAS


----------



## Toshiro

US Prices from the distributor:

Ironheart IRT60H $849.00
Ironheart IRT120H $999.00
Ironheart IRT60-212 $959.00
Ironheart IRT412 $499.00
Ironheart IRT212 $329.00

I'm gonna grab a 60watt head once they hit the big retailers, probably sell my 3120 if this is better.


----------



## Andromalia

625&#8364;.....ù*$*#¤

I really don't need another amp...I reaaaaally don't........>_<.....GAS......

763 for teh 120w head, too.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Really want to play one of these in store... along with the mini 5150iii and DV Mark Triple 6... and Egnater Vengeance DDDD


----------



## ShadyDavey

Better than a 3120? Interesting 

Still sat on the fence over these, I may have the chance of a POD HD 500 next week and of course given my current non-gigging re-learning situation then the POD is a better tool.


----------



## Toshiro

ShadyDavey said:


> Better than a 3120? Interesting



Note that I said "if".  Which is why I want a big retailer, so I can just return it.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Aye, I noticed the qualifier mate 

I shall be interested to hear your thoughts as and when you get chance to really test one out.


----------



## Toshiro

The demo makes it sound awesome, but I've been let down before by demos.  I really like the built in attenuator, I just hope the gain channels are 'heavy' enough.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Found a couple more demos and I'm getting seriously impressed by this thing!


----------



## Angus Clark

Wow! The tone on the Cry for You video is stunning! I'm just hoping that the Heavy rhythm sounds sound monstrous in person. I live in Wembley, so there isn't anywhere nearby that stocks them. There's a Orange TH30 i've got my eye on, but it's got this 'signature' Orange fuzziness to it that just can't get along with, which sucks because it's the only main tonal niggle I have with it. They're both similarly priced, but I just can't make a purchase without trying it first. Any ideas, guys?


----------



## ShadyDavey

If you really have to try it first - and I certainly would in your position - then just try and find the nearest dealer I guess. Either go to the Laney homepage and thence to "Dealers" or perhaps ring around shops within easy distance. 

Headstock Distribution | Dealer Search

May be helpful.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I bring more videos - well one but it's a good cross-section of tones and styles from an exceptional player. Enjoy 



Edit:

Cack! That's a Lionheart Cab and VH100R........don't mind me, I'm just terminally bewildered >_< Nothing to see here, move along.

(Sounds good however.........apropos of nothing....)


----------



## ShadyDavey

This IS an Ironheart - with Mattias IA Eklundh no less!!


----------



## Dead Undead

Nice! Doesn't seem to have the same VH100R dryness from that vid, but it sounds smoother and I dig that. It's its own amp. Damn, I want to try one.


----------



## Greatoliver

That video with Mattias is intense.


----------



## ShadyDavey

How high is his freakin' action! I actually have tabs for that (it's in one of his instructional releases that I reviewed) and given the difficulty of the licks he must have miraculous technique to make it all sound so fluid.....

Awesome tone, if not quite as searing as the VH100R.


----------



## Toshiro

Kiko Loureiro demoing the combo:







And the head:


----------



## Greatoliver

ShadyDavey said:


> How high is his freakin' action! I actually have tabs for that (it's in one of his instructional releases that I reviewed) and given the difficulty of the licks he must have miraculous technique to make it all sound so fluid.....
> 
> Awesome tone, if not quite as searing as the VH100R.



Is this in reference to the Mattias video? (Tabs )


----------



## ShadyDavey

Yeah, but I can't give away his tabs. I can however recommend "Grow your Own Moustache" 

https://www.freakkitchen.com/shop/product.php?id=69


----------



## Stephen

I was fortunate enough to go to the Laney HQ a few weeks ago to do a few demo's of the Ironheart and the new Lionheart 50 Head. Heres a pic from the day which was posted on the Laney Facebook Page...







But anyway yea, the Ironheart is an amazing amp indeed. I myself have 2 VH100R's and they are incredible amps, but unfortunately you need to use various overdrive pedals to tighten them up enough for metal when using lower tunings. The Ironheart isn't like that at all. Simply put all I had to do to get my tone was to just plug in and play. Was no need for anything else with the exception of maybe a noise gate but thats just my personal preference, especially when I do pub/club gigs with my cover band on small stages. Standing next to any amp will cause feedback!

Got myself the 60 watt head on order and should hopefully receive it in Jan so I'll be posting a lot more clips/videos of it and will compare it with one of my VH100R's with 6L6's in. This amp will most likely be my main gigging amp from now on when it arrives.

No clue when the Demo's will be online but check out the Laney Youtube channel.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Stephen said:


> Got myself the 60 watt head on order and should hopefully receive it in Jan so I'll be posting a lot more clips/videos of it and will compare it with one of my VH100R's with 6L6's in. This amp will most likely be my main gigging amp from now on when it arrives.
> 
> No clue when the Demo's will be online but check out the Laney Youtube channel.



Awesome! looking forward to hearing and seeing it!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Nice one Stephen


----------



## Toshiro

Awesome news Stephen!


----------



## DavidXRipper

Hi 

I recently bought an Ironheart 60 watts head, and I am very satisfied with the sound. The clean channel is really warm and thick and the distortion, OMG!, it's totally awesome. I've tried it with some different guitars and tunings, played it with sevenstring guitars and sixstring guitars in tunings drop-A, drop-C and A# standard tunings and it delivers great sound for what ever I search for in different types of playstiles and music stiles. I play in two bands one doom band (Within The Fall) and a death band (Carnival of rot). For doom this amp gives you awesome clean sound, really nice riff and solo sound and if you crank the pre-boost you can get that really awesome doom distortion like SunnO))) and Ahab have. For death
I can only say that the rythmn channel is fucking great, it really puts all your low ends right in the face off who ever is listening;E. I also use a hardwire valve distortion pedal in front of it to tighten the sound some more and I also use an Ibanez TS9 overdrive depending of what kind of distortion I want. Summary, this is an awesome amp and it's not 
to expensive either. I love it and will use it during the next recording with Within The Fall.

Check out Within The Fall on Facebook

Hailz!


----------



## pitbulltodd

can this be bought in america? if so where?


----------



## ShadyDavey

pitbulltodd said:


> can this be bought in america? if so where?



Yes.

Check the link a few posts up concerning Laney Dealers worldwide.


----------



## onefingersweep

Stephen said:


> I was fortunate enough to go to the Laney HQ a few weeks ago to do a few demo's of the Ironheart and the new Lionheart 50 Head. Heres a pic from the day which was posted on the Laney Facebook Page...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway yea, the Ironheart is an amazing amp indeed. I myself have 2 VH100R's and they are incredible amps, but unfortunately you need to use various overdrive pedals to tighten them up enough for metal when using lower tunings. The Ironheart isn't like that at all. Simply put all I had to do to get my tone was to just plug in and play. Was no need for anything else with the exception of maybe a noise gate but thats just my personal preference, especially when I do pub/club gigs with my cover band on small stages. Standing next to any amp will cause feedback!
> 
> Got myself the 60 watt head on order and should hopefully receive it in Jan so I'll be posting a lot more clips/videos of it and will compare it with one of my VH100R's with 6L6's in. This amp will most likely be my main gigging amp from now on when it arrives.
> 
> No clue when the Demo's will be online but check out the Laney Youtube channel.



The reason you don't need an overdrive to boost it might be because it already has one, with the built in boost.


----------



## Stephen

I know it has the boost function, but I wasn't using it... It is just a really tight sounding amp which I love


----------



## Toshiro

I've heard reports that the boost function adds mud, but I have yet to play through one of these. Depends on how the boost is EQ'd, if it's just a flat gain boost that would be bad, IMO..


----------



## Greatoliver

I tried out the combo today - I'm pretty impressed! Considering getting this to replace my 6505+ 112.

Are there any other heads/cabs in this price range that i should consider? Looking at about £750 (60W head and 2x12 cab)


----------



## Toshiro

ZZounds/AMS/SameDayMusic has some Ironheart gear finally. I ordered the 60watt head today.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Toshiro said:


> ZZounds/AMS/SameDayMusic has some Ironheart gear finally. I ordered the 60watt head today.



NICe! I am excited for you!


----------



## linqua

is this supposed to be all tube? how is the price so low? apparently you can get vh100r sounds from this as well as all the extra stuff theyve added. doesnt seem right to me. either way, as long as it sounds good and performs well. but, im def not trying to just get another blackstar lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

linqua said:


> is this supposed to be all tube? how is the price so low? apparently you can get vh100r sounds from this as well as all the extra stuff theyve added. doesnt seem right to me. either way, as long as it sounds good and performs well. but, im def not trying to just get another blackstar lol.



Laney just isn't an expensive company. They're one of those few "big" gear companies that don't charge extra just because they're a "Legendary" company. 

I'm not saying they aren't legendary, because they (along with Marshall) are the companies that paved the way for modern high gain amps. They're just more "humble" then Marshall. 

I was really on the fence about getting a Laney GH50L, since I heard they can get massive gain, but with very flubby low end, but maybe when I get the dough, I'll nab the 60W IH.


----------



## linqua

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Laney just isn't an expensive company. They're one of those few "big" gear companies that don't charge extra just because they're a "Legendary" company.
> 
> I'm not saying they aren't legendary, because they (along with Marshall) are the companies that paved the way for modern high gain amps. They're just more "humble" then Marshall.
> 
> I was really on the fence about getting a Laney GH50L, since I heard they can get massive gain, but with very flubby low end, but maybe when I get the dough, I'll nab the 60W IH.



thats for sure on the humbleness. but it still kind of doesnt make sense. the vh100r is a really kickass amp. IMO, one of the best out there. they go for $1500~ it seems like theyve added A TON of features including an additional channel/gain voicing, wattage switch, built in boost, etc etc etc. this is going for 900~. i was thinking about the 60 myself, if it comes down to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

linqua said:


> thats for sure on the humbleness. but it still kind of doesnt make sense. the vh100r is a really kickass amp. IMO, one of the best out there. they go for $1500~ it seems like theyve added A TON of features including an additional channel/gain voicing, wattage switch, built in boost, etc etc etc. this is going for 900~. i was thinking about the 60 myself, if it comes down to it.



Hmm... Thats true about the VH100R. I guess they wanted to price it cheaper because the price of tube amps are going down. 

I just know if I ever got the budget for a tube amp, the Ironheart would be my first.


----------



## Toshiro

It's made in China(like Jet City, 6505+112, etc), that's why it's cheaper..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Toshiro said:


> It's made in China(like Jet City, 6505+112, etc), that's why it's cheaper..



Really? 

Huh... never knew that. I thought it would be built in the UK like the other Laneys.


----------



## Wookieslayer

The parts are from China and the amps are assembled in the UK... I believe 



But yes, if these Ironhearts are remotely like the VH100R with these new features...


----------



## episode666

Has anyone tried thoose matching cabinets 212 and 412? How are the speakers?


----------



## Toshiro

Wookieslayer said:


> The parts are from China and the amps are assembled in the UK... I believe



I believe the UK guys might install tubes and stick the logos on, but at that price point I wouldn't count on anything else. 

Having owned a GH50L for many years in the past, I hope these are more modern sounding than the VH/GH series.. Which is why I bought from a retailer with an excellent return policy.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You're gonna crush the Peavey! 






Still, a bootiful amp.  Clips?


----------



## Toshiro

Clips soon, for sure.


----------



## Toshiro

Demos:


----------



## ShadyDavey

It cuts, it crushes, it slices and dices........even the reverb sounds smooth and full without causing the "amp in a cavern" effect. 

Cool


----------



## Toshiro

I'll let you know if I can find something it doesn't do.  Hell, it can even be dark if you dial it in that way, no brittle icepick if you have the treble over 5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow, instant Iced Earth... Never knew you'd get that from a Laney.


----------



## Toshiro

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wow, instant Iced Earth... Never knew you'd get that from a Laney.



Larry
Laney

Coincidence? 

Could be all the Alive in Athens I was listening to all last night...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Toshiro said:


> Larry
> Laney
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Could be all the Alive in Athens I was listening to all last night...



Larry - RR + NE = Laney...

THE LETTERS, MASON! WHAT DO THEY MEAN!?!?!

                 


Joking aside, it sounds amazing, and you have awesome taste in live albums.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Looks so cool, can't wait to try it. I have a GH50L that I've used for years with a strat it rocks, but doesn't handle my 7 so well. Would be interesting to see how much tighter the Ironheart really is.


----------



## Vinchester

Wow. Didn't know it could handle metal so well. Jack Thammarat was more of a rock player so I didn't have a clue it's that versatile.


----------



## Toshiro

T-e-r-r-y said:


> Looks so cool, can't wait to try it. I have a GH50L that I've used for years with a strat it rocks, but doesn't handle my 7 so well. Would be interesting to see how much tighter the Ironheart really is.



I used to boost my GH50L with a tubescreamer(or similar), and add lows in the loop. None of that is needed with the Ironheart. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## Vobishum

Could someone please post a review on the HH drivers in the IRT cabs and/ or the cabs themselves? I'm debating whether going 4x12 Laney or 2x12 Vader. I have the IRT120 and looking for a nice, well rounded tone because I have projects that range from Black Dahlia Murder to 1349 to Opeth tones (all separate projects) and I'm really looking for some drivers that can deliver all these different tones.


----------



## Dead Undead

^Not sure about which drivers, but check out Emperor cabs. I use my VH100R through an Emperor 2x12 with Weber Ceramic 1265 speakers and it's really versatile. They're based in Chicago, too.

@Toshiro Thanks for the demos! That thing sounds (and looks) really killer.


----------



## Vobishum

thank you so very much good sir! im checking that shit out as soon as their site is back from maintenance.


----------



## Zado

Impressive how drastically my feelings towards Laney changed lately..from a genuine antipathy ( i HATE their site and find the product's names to be pretty silly and confusing) to a MUST-HAVE-ONE


----------



## cyb

just when I was set on a 6505 I see this beauty...can any owners comment on how good it sounds when using high gain tones with the built in attenuator? that is a major selling point for me.


----------



## Toshiro

Both those vids above have the "Watts" control on noon. I wouldn't squish it too much though, with the knob turned all the way down the amp loses something. Still, it's actually controllable, unlike some other amps.


----------



## Greatoliver

Toshiro said:


> Both those vids above have the "Watts" control on noon. I wouldn't squish it too much though, with the knob turned all the way down the amp loses something. Still, it's actually controllable, unlike some other amps.



I can see that. I would imagine that the best way to use it would be to set the post-volume to a level where the amp "opens up", and then use the wattage control to set the volume. As you say, the extra headroom found with higher watts may be desired with high gain tones.


----------



## Triple-J

Just read on the Laney website that KSE have signed an endorsement deal with Laney and both Adam and Joel will be using Ironhearts live and in studio. Laney News » Killswitch Engage Join The Laney Family Of Endorsees

Personally I think this is pretty cool and I hope it gives the company a boost as the Ironhearts a great amp and Laney make great stuff anyway but apart from the legend that is Tony Iommi I'd struggle to name any of their endorsees.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Triple-J said:


> Just read on the Laney website that KSE have signed an endorsement deal with Laney and both Adam and Joel will be using Ironhearts live and in studio.



Yup. I'm getting this amp now.


----------



## Wookieslayer

wowowow! my friends are going to nut themselves. especially the dude who owns a VH100r, LOL


----------



## Toshiro

Triple-J said:


> Just read on the Laney website that KSE have signed an endorsement deal with Laney and both Adam and Joel will be using Ironhearts live and in studio. Laney News » Killswitch Engage Join The Laney Family Of Endorsees



FS: Laney Ironheart 60, barely used.  j/k

Kiko Loureiro + Marcel Coenen > KSE.


----------



## theGirthquake

Storytime: I had a modded 5150 and a stock 6505+. I got the 5150 sounding absolutely crushing and it became my go-to, the 6505+ sat at home for domestic noodling but I felt it should go to someone who would really use it. It sat on craigslist for a while, until some guy wanted to do an even swap for some Laney head I'd never heard of. Almost deleted the email, but I have a healthy respect for all things Laney and gave it the courtesy of a google search.

IronHeart 120H. Dont know shit about it and couldn't find any decent A/B vids online. Seemed kinda gimmicky with the red lights and all the fancy features. Digital reverb? Did they lose a bet with Line 6? Hell the whole thing retails for under a grand, pass. 

But..._Laney.

_It ate at me and ate at me until, long story short, I emailed the dude and said ....it let's swap'em. Sight unseen, never heard it in person, but oh what the hell. Plugged it up not knowing what to expect, dialed in some settings that felt about right, cranked it the .... up, kicked it off standby, hit open E power chord (actually was open F# on my 8str but you know what I mean) and...

Nothing. Forgot to plug in my guitar. Standby-plug-off standby-chord-BWAAAAAAAAAAWWAAAAAAAAAAWWWAAAWWAAAAAAAAAAEAEAEAEAEAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....

HOLY. ....ING. SHIT.

This amp seriously ....ing rips. I am blown away. It is just wide ass open and nasty and epic with no fizzy bullshit, it's tight but still punches you in the chest on every palm-muted strike. It slices through everything. Just a massive amount of character and depth. The EQing is actually useful, and the push/pulls let you really dial in the tone you want. And it's built like an armor-plated brick shithouse. 

I'm not going to spend all day writing a detailed review, and I haven't had a chance to A/B it on the same cabs with my 5150, but I can guaran-goddamn-tee you I'm keeping this "gamble". All stupid posting aside, this is a truly impressive amp that I am confident will become a common model in these metal amp discussions with time, once it's been out for long enough for people to discover it. 

Ok .... you all I'm going back to playing \m/


Edit: some points--
- for tone preference context, I'm into death, black, and pursue tones of some doom/sludge
- I read somewhere someone saying it is lacking in the gain dept....this person may be retarded and we should try not to stare. I play my 5150 lead channel around 7 and occasionally boosted. I play the Ironheart lead channel around 7, with the boost knob around 4. Not scientific, but you get the drift. Again I haven't run them side by side, and not much really touches the psychogain territory of those Peaveys, but the Laney has PLENTY to work with. I'm a gain whore with the worst of'em and I'm happier'n a baby in a barrel of titties.
- that said, the onboard boost is useless to my ears above 5. If you're into raunchy gain trash maybe it's up your alley, but it gets weird. Up to around 4 though its a nice healthy useful boost and works well with the amp. The exact location of this threshold of usefulness will of course depend on your equipment and taste, but at any rate the upper range of the boost function is a bit dodgy.
- the tone knobs are incedibly useful and well-designed, very easy to quickly dial in a very wide range of shaping.


----------



## nlaplante

Holy necro thread


----------



## DownTuner

Shameless self promotion time! But at least it's closely related to the topic, haha.

The band I'm in, Cønstantine, just released a new single called 'Remedy' and all the guitars tones came from a Laney IRT60 head (which we both have), quad tracked, 2 tracks through a Marshall 4x12 cab and 2 tracks through a Mesa 4x12 cab. 
I personally like the tones we got really much, it has character. And character is good! 

If you wanna hear how the amp sounds in a mix, here's a playthrough video of the new song: 



Thank you and sorry!


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

DownTuner said:


> Shameless self promotion time! But at least it's closely related to the topic, haha.
> 
> The band I'm in, Cønstantine, just released a new single called 'Remedy' and all the guitars tones came from a Laney IRT60 head (which we both have), quad tracked, 2 tracks through a Marshall 4x12 cab and 2 tracks through a Mesa 4x12 cab.
> I personally like the tones we got really much, it has character. And character is good!
> 
> If you wanna hear how the amp sounds in a mix, here's a playthrough video of the new song:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and sorry!




No need to be sorry, sounds great. Vocalist is kinda funny with the one-on-one with the camera but he sounds great.. Looking forward to more stuff from you guys.


----------



## DownTuner

Nik_Left_RG said:


> No need to be sorry, sounds great. Vocalist is kinda funny with the one-on-one with the camera but he sounds great.. Looking forward to more stuff from you guys.



Haha, it's a funny story. We were meant to shoot just a normal playthrough but decided to film our singer lip sync badly at the very last moment. Only because no one really does playthrough videos with a singer. Happy you liked the stuff!


----------

